# Dodge Hill air raid shelter - Stockport - November 2010



## nij4829 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dodge hill was named after the family Dodge, the same ones who moved to America and made Dodge auto mobiles and also the namesake for Dodge city.

The shelter that is here is carved out of the red sandstone and is one of three in the Stockport area (they all survive, but Chestergate one is a public attraction - I am already on the hunt for Brinksway for the next trip over the hill). These tunnels took upto two years to carve out starting in 1938/1939.

Visited with CCM and our thanks to BF for assisting with the location for me.




















































































































​


----------



## tommo (Nov 26, 2010)

love seeing dodge hill, its a great looking air raid shelter


----------



## coopsleeds (Nov 26, 2010)

good work Mr Nij


----------



## nij4829 (Nov 27, 2010)

coopsleeds said:


> good work Mr Nij



thanks mate. i will get you in there i promise


----------



## chris (Dec 1, 2010)

Those beds are amazing - really intrigued how they were fixed together


----------



## nij4829 (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Those beds are amazing - really intrigued how they were fixed together



Bolts mate, very simple construction tbh.

*Update*, I have been told Brinksway is definitely a no go  But I have found another shelter which is totally different, but the weather has put a stop to that now.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 2, 2010)

Another good one there Nij - well done.


----------



## Grockle (Jan 18, 2011)

Great pics,thanks for the Dodge info too


----------



## nij4829 (Jan 19, 2011)

Grockle said:


> Great pics,thanks for the Dodge info too



Anytime mate, I enjoy getting these places done.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have an update - the access I used has been secured and from what I have been told there is no access at all :icon_evil

If anyone knows any different I would be very interested to know


----------



## Vickyvlr (Feb 17, 2011)

oooh.... i do love a good shelter!! The beds still assembled make it even more awe inspiring!!


----------

